# Install electric exhaust cutout to 2014 chevy cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ice28720bounes said:


> electric exhaust cutout
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送



I considered this myself, can you post a video demonstrating the sound difference?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I considered this myself, can you post a video demonstrating the sound difference?


don't do it. they all eventually leak and/or stop working. I've gone through all major brand cutouts and they all failed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My DMH cutout on my IROC, which I bought previously used, never leaked and never stopped working.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> don't do it. they all eventually leak and/or stop working. I've gone through all major brand cutouts and they all failed.


I assume you mean all electric ones. I have also been looking at a manual one. Has a cable like an old time manual carburetor choke


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

you didn't own it long enough or didn't open/close it frequently then. The blades get dirty from it being open and soot getting on the sealing edges. That crud starts building up and eventually builds up enough that it doesn't seal properly. A quick google search will show all the people complaining about failed units. From my experience, the best performing cutout was a Doug's Headers cutout. Had one DOA and another that rattled a bit but the 3rd one (Free replacement from Dug's) has been ok and is still on the truck.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I assume you mean all electric ones. I have also been looking at a manual one. Has a cable like an old time manual carburetor choke


yeah, electric only. I had dual manual cutouts back in '01 iirc. Those were ok, opened and closed good for the time I had them on, maybe a year.


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> yeah, electric only. I had dual manual cutouts back in '01 iirc. Those were ok, opened and closed good for the time I had them on, maybe a year.


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...SOVo5uf9VGSLcbXHvMzWNSnEBrPj0SHlo3UaAgH_EALw_

This is Air pressure pushing

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

ice28720bounes said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...SOVo5uf9VGSLcbXHvMzWNSnEBrPj0SHlo3UaAgH_EALw_
> 
> This is Air pressure pushing
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送



Those are cool, never used one but definitely an option if you don't mind the constant "on/off"


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I considered this myself, can you post a video demonstrating the sound difference?


https://youtu.be/SBSRX0MAygY

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> you didn't own it long enough or didn't open/close it frequently then. The blades get dirty from it being open and soot getting on the sealing edges. That crud starts building up and eventually builds up enough that it doesn't seal properly. A quick google search will show all the people complaining about failed units. From my experience, the best performing cutout was a Doug's Headers cutout. Had one DOA and another that rattled a bit but the 3rd one (Free replacement from Dug's) has been ok and is still on the truck.


Opened and closed it _multiple times_ a day, as the car was my DD. And it was used for years prior. 

There have been many failures, especially on cheaper ones, but I never had a single issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ice28720bounes said:


> https://youtu.be/SBSRX0MAygY
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


Thanks for that.

Where did you mount the switch?


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Where did you mount the switch?


he have remote control









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

ice28720bounes said:


> https://youtu.be/SBSRX0MAygY
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


Not bad, I was expecting obnoxious.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ice28720bounes said:


> he have remote control
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


Is there a backup?

Oh, and whats the story behind the angels?


----------

